# Possible Knock sensor issue



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi,

Can someone advice. 2 years back my car suddenly stopped starting. Took to local PepBoys and they said Knock Sensor (P0325) and Cam Sensor (P0335) needed replacing. Bought these new from dealer and they installed them supposedly. They also said distributor had oil and they cleaned it out. Since then - first time I went for OBD inspection three sensor read 'Not Ready'. Was able to get ASM inspection. The same situation this year. 3 sensors saying 'Not Ready'. Can not get ASM inspection. Check Engine Light comes on during ignition and goes off after starting. Car runs ok.

Questions:
1. Do I really have a bad knock sensor again that needs replacing? (May be PepBoys just did not replace the one I bought and eat my stuff!).

2. Sinec MIL does not show, do I need to replace the sensor? 

3. I might feel some knocks - but think that it could just be old age of car. Car has 96,000 miles and replaced spark plags at 69,000 miles.

Thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

First off the the knock sensor was and is working fine. This sensor trips because of the poor running condition of the car, so its working fine and does not need replacing placing. 
Personally the Dealer/ autoparts store replaced a sensor that was probably not bad to begin with, sort of ripping you off.
Bring the car to your local autoshop and have them read the OBD computer to get the codes first. If its the Cam sensor then you need to replace the distributor this time around.

Good Luck
Frank


----------

